# Bountiful Peak area



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought I'd try hunting up in this area this week one night after work. I've hunted farmington canyon but just don't like the drive up that road so thought I'd try the bountiful side up above the "B". How is the road up there? Should I go all the way up to the top before hunting or are there good areas where I can park and get out and hunt into the pines/quakies before getting to the top? How is the hunting in that area? I imagine if it's like farmington canyon it's a fairly good area. PM me if you want. More than anything just wondering about road conditions up there. Thanks. Utbowhntr


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There are little bucks right down by the parking lot. We see them every time we ride up the trails there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Road is in good condition. Deer are everywhere and well before the B. It is very thick stuff with lots of oak brush throughout.


----------

